
Ask HN: Any tool that can crawl and produce stats like avg/median/p90 pagesize? - dedalus
I am looking for a fast tool that can quickly crawl a subset of pages and come up with a number like the average&#x2F;p90 stats for webpage size, request size etc
======
brianjking
[https://github.com/sitespeedio/sitespeed.io](https://github.com/sitespeedio/sitespeed.io)

~~~
dedalus
thank you. using it right away

